# From 0 to Hero, thanks to UKCF!



## adam0bmx0 (Feb 20, 2014)

Well prior to browsing this site I was content with my Porlex and Aeropress, I always longed for an espresso machine but didn't know where to start, well after reading many threads on different machines etc I picked up a Gaggia Classic, paired with my Porlex I have managed to get some very good results. Great espressos but not such so good textured milk.

  

(^ Now for sale)

Getting itchy feet and never one to pass up a bargain, I am now the proud owner of this little set-up.









  

She steams like a good'un, its a V2 with V3 steam wand, portafilter and steam knob. Also has a brand new solenoid, shower screen and basket.









Here's a shot in my new Volcano coffee works cup;

  

And the now deep cleaned Rocky doser grinder, it had 10 years of gunk in it! Never cleaned, first test with it tomorrow, I've modded the doser sweeper arms with tape to pick up more grinds. Putting 17g's of beans in and getting 16.5g's of grinds out, not too bad.

  

So yea, there it all is!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Nice one Adam, and good to see a metal tamper there too. The plastic ones supplied are not up to standard.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Bravo mate! Great setup, glad you're enjoying your coffee. The forum is invaluable


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Looking good , liking how it all fits compact on the knock box. Now hitting into some smokey barns offerings myself tmz what bag is it hiding in the backgound ?

Nice set up


----------



## adam0bmx0 (Feb 20, 2014)

Thecatlinux said:


> Looking good , liking how it all fits compact on the knock box. Now hitting into some smokey barns offerings myself tmz what bag is it hiding in the backgound ?
> 
> Nice set up


I've just got through the Costa Rica San Loius and now on the Wahana, in the background is the Kenyan AA and the Volcano Spring blend, so lots to drink!

Also the test runs of the Rocky have produced some great consistent grinds, something the Porlex struggles with. Can't wait to see how the shots taste compared to the Porlex.


----------



## c_hells (Feb 22, 2014)

Looks good. Can I ask where you got the double knock out drawer?


----------



## adam0bmx0 (Feb 20, 2014)

c_hells said:


> Looks good. Can I ask where you got the double knock out drawer?


This is it:

http://www.coffeeitalia.co.uk/proddetail.php?prod=zz-rancilio.base


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

How are you finding the Smokey Barn Kenyan?


----------



## adam0bmx0 (Feb 20, 2014)

I had it a month ago, not opened this latest bag and I really like the acidity etc, I usually have a piccolo, not sure I could drink shot after shot of it.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

What differences are you finding between the classic and Silvia, apart from the steam wand?


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Nice setup. Nice cups as well!

David


----------



## adam0bmx0 (Feb 20, 2014)

Well a new (2nd hand) grinder has been purchased, it a Fiorenzato F5, stepless 64mm burr grinder, very similar to a Mazzer SJ.

She's a bit of a beast;

  

Already stripped down, doser modded and fully cleaned;

  

  

All looks in excellent condition for a ex-shop grinder, it was an 2008 model but assume its not had a huge amount of use.

Passed some cheap beans through and all seems good, will get a bag of proper coffee dialled in and pull shots to see how they differ compared to the Rocky.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

ooo - he's got the bug. No stopping him now.

Looks good Adam


----------

